# Help Me Buy a Digital Camera(Price<13000rs)



## dspmunna (Nov 6, 2005)

Hi guys.........
pls help me buy a digital camera........at the price of 13k
i prefer a camera with internal charger.....
i mean it should have a adapter to charge it.........
when we use a aa battery type camera....it just dries out so quickly
pls......reply sonn


----------



## parimal_xp2003 (Nov 11, 2005)

U can go for Sony Cyber-shot.

1) DSC L1 - Rs 14990
  Effective 4.1 Mega Pixel CCD 
  3x Optical Zoom 6x Precision Digital Zoom 
  Smart Zoom 
  Carl Zeiss "Vario-Tessar" Lens 
  1.5 Hybrid LCD(76Kdots) 
  MPEG Movie VX 
  Hi-Speed USB 2.0 
  SCN 7 mode 
  Burst (x4) 1.3fps 

2) DSC S40- Rs 10990

  For Large range of products visit www.sonyindia.co.in


----------



## harsh bajpai (Nov 11, 2005)

or buy any thing nearest to your budget from Nikon. believe me you won't be dissappointed. Nikon is the best!!!


----------



## linardni (Nov 12, 2005)

i have been using KODAK EASYSHARE since last one year with excellent results. The prints are also superb.....may give a try.


----------

